# Feels like I'm at a fork in the road.....



## daydreamer (Apr 18, 2011)

Hubby and I have been together for 7 years, married for over 2. He lies about really stupid things, and doesn't take care of things that he should. I don't ask much of him (his "chores" are: taking out the garbage, scooping and cleaning the cat box, showering, and doing his own laundry.) He doesn't do any of these things unless I tell him to, or get pissed. I even have a list made, and he won't do it, although he says its going to change..... He's been working a crappy job for 4 years now (no benefits, min wage) even though he can get better. He had a better job when I met him, but quit it because he didn't like the hours, or people he was working with....I've been waiting for him to clue in that his current job is not going to get him anywhere.... but again, I had to point it out to him..... I'm getting so very tired of the lying, not being able to have a straight up conversation with him (he'll say something, then change his story) and I am especially tired of dragging him through life. 

Since the last time he pulled crap, I've been wondering if there is anything better out there.... I know that's bad, but I really just want someone with some ambition, who I don't have to drag through life. I take care of everything, and I have to go behind and make sure he is doing what he should be.... its exhausting. The only thing that we share equally is taking care of our child. He is a great dad, so I have that to think of too.... My options seem to be:

1)Staying with someone who gets me so angry with his lying and not taking care of his responsibilities

or

2) Taking a child away from its father and living as a single mom for the CHANCE that there might be someone more suited for me out there..... 

I also feel like its now or never for some reason. Right now I only have 1 baby, and I feel that its easier to manage 1 alone, plus I am getting to a certain age where I am thinking that the good ones will be all taken LOL

I would really be hurting him if I left, he actually does love me, but really, how hard is it not to lie, or to do the few things around the house that I need him to do?? Wish I knew what to do. Talking to him does nothing. He acts like he understands, but then nothing changes.... I've told him that its not going to work if things don't change big time.... 

And why is it that when I am feeling like this, all of the sudden good-looking men with good jobs are suddenly looking my way?!?! LOL Is it some sort of pheromone thing? STOP IT.  I saw a man at work the other day, and just the way he was looking at me.... I would NEVER cross that line, even if I was sure. I have really high morals. But it doesn't help whats going through my head AT ALL.

Really, I have no idea what I want to do. I think there is someone out there better suited for me, but then when I find them, will I think the same thing years down the road? Is it just me? Am I suffering from "the grass is greener" syndrome? I don't know. All I know is this is not the first time I have wondered if there is something better, but it is the first time I have thought this hard about it. The more he lies and the more he tells me somethings going to change, and it doesn't, the more I think about it. I asked him the other day if he wanted to go to counseling, and he said that he didn't think we needed it....???? He knows that I am fed up with the lying, not taking care of himself and his responsibilities, he knows how it makes me feel, he knows he's promised a thousand times that it will be different, and every time its not, I get more and more discouraged, and he doesn't think we need counseling.... 

Just out of curiosity, how many of you would be ok with someone who is acting like this, how many of you would try to work on it, or simply just stay with him because of the baby, or leave, etc. What would you do?


----------

